# baby tort



## Rainman69 (Sep 12, 2009)

I adopted a desert tort in may. When i was tending the pen this morning i found this little guy wandering around.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 12, 2009)

How exciting!!! Your adopted tortoise must be a female and she dug a nest without you knowing. Look for a dime sized hole in the ground and you might find 3 more babies inside. If you can't find the nest, you might find them wandering around in the pen. Hope you find them before the birds do.

Yvonne


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 15, 2009)

How neat. The baby tort looks very bright colored. I guess they get faded as they grow older?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 15, 2009)

They are so pretty when they are babies then as they age they lose all their color and become a sort of gray...But they have serious regal faces. Look at the one here...

"I need help to identify this beautiful creature".

I don't know how to find a number of the thread I've looked all over and I don't see any numbers, but that's the heading then there's pictures of a beautiful regal adult...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2009)

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-9166.html

(Maggie: just copy/paste the address across the top of the page)

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 16, 2009)

That's just it, I don't have any numbers anywhere on the page...Not up nor down...no numbers anywhere, believe me, I looked carefully...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> That's just it, I don't have any numbers anywhere on the page...Not up nor down...no numbers anywhere, believe me, I looked carefully...



It's way up to the top, for example for this page it says:

http://tortoiseforum.org/newreply.php?tid=9090&pid=78219

You know...the web address.

Yvonne


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 18, 2009)

Did you find more of them, Rainman69?
I'd love to see another pix of size comparison to something we can judge like a quarter?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 19, 2009)

duh!!! does everybody now know how stupid I am????


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey, it just took me a few minutes to find that "across the top" location too, and I already knew I was technologically handicapped!


----------



## Candy (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you found anymore babies?


----------



## Rainman69 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to reply. I had not seen him for awhile and thought maybe it didn't make it. We had marked it with a small red dot and it is the only one i found. Here's a pic next to a quarter.


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 7, 2009)

Rainman69 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply. I had not seen him for awhile and thought maybe it didn't make it. We had marked it with a small red dot and it is the only one i found. Here's a pic next to a quarter.



cool. Thanks for the pix. I hope you see him again and that he is well.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 7, 2009)

What a little sweetheart that baby is. So tiny !


----------

